# When Democrats were anti-vaxxers



## Jayinem (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## omgcat (Nov 12, 2022)

love the fact that the partisan death count had such an effect on the midterms. the margins are so small that the thousands of dead republicans probably would have swung both the senate and house waaay harder to the R's. but you know what they say, fuck around and find out. when you fight science, reality bites back. sucks to be stupid.


----------



## Jayinem (Nov 12, 2022)

omgcat said:


> love the fact that the partisan death count had such an effect on the midterms. the margins are so small that the thousands of dead republicans probably would have swung both the senate and house waaay harder to the R's. but you know what they say, fuck around and find out. when you fight science, reality bites back. sucks to be stupid.



Yeah just ignore the fact that people are dying from the vaccine itself. That's fiction right? Because it's not on the news. The gig is up the vaccine is a fake and causes heart inflammation at best death at worst everybody knows it now except the most braindead of society. They call you Democrats. Your own party tried to warn you, until they were given a different script and said "vaccine good" 

By the way you're not fully vaccinated against Covid-19 there's no such thing, they even told you this. There will be endless vaccines enjoy them. I'm just going to sit back and enjoy being a pure blood with no worries about heart inflammation, blood clots or heart attacks due to the vaccine for a virus that kills .03% of people who get it. THEY EVEN ADMITTED IT DOESN'T PREVENT TRANSMISSION AND THEY DIDN'T EVEN TEST FOR IT! Yet people like you are still around calling the unvaccinated dumb. You've been scammed, but you'll likely never realize it but that's on you because you've been warned and you chose to ignore it.

But getting back to the video which you ignored, would you have taken the vaccine in 2020 when your party told you not to and Donald Trump told you that you should? Are you calling those Democrats who told you not to get it stupid and Donald Trump smart?

Trump calls himself the father of the vaccine, so I guess you have to give him props right? He was ahead of the curve while Democrats were dumb LMAO. You can't win this one you have to give in Trump was "right" or else the vaccine was a scam, there is no other answer.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 12, 2022)

Some people think commercial advertisement = science.  Some people haven't yet made the connection that politicians are commercial.  You'd think that illusion has been dispelled by now, but people like to try to defy reality.

As far as I am concerned, people are ruining my world with regulation and rules that restrict travel and other freedom I used to have, with no clear benefit to my actual health.


----------



## omgcat (Nov 12, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> But getting back to the video which you ignored, would you have taken the vaccine in 2020 when your party told you not to and Donald Trump told you that you should? Are you calling those Democrats who told you not to get it stupid and Donald Trump smart?



sure i would have, because i have a greater than high school understanding of biology. also can you link to an article about someone dying of covid vaccine induced myocarditis?


----------



## Jayinem (Nov 12, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Some people think commercial advertisement = science.  Some people haven't yet made the connection that politicians are commercial.  You'd think that illusion has been dispelled by now, but people like to try to defy reality.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, people are ruining my world with regulation and rules that restrict travel and other freedom I used to have, with no clear benefit to my actual health.



I've seen so many videos of Fauci and Gates predicting covid before it happened it's ridiculous, but I'm just labeled a conspiracy theorist and ignored without anyone asking to watch the videos or anything because the TV tells the truth 100% of the time and everyone else lies according to them. They literally did a practice run Event 201 6 weeks before Covid discussing how to censor "disinformation"



	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2022



omgcat said:


> sure i would have, because i have a greater than high school understanding of biology. also can you link to an article about someone dying of covid vaccine induced myocarditis?



You're in denial of reality because you refuse to believe the news is lying. They're not admitting it's the vaccine causing deaths I can show a 27 video series of young people dying after getting the vaccine. Here's a funeral director who said he's been overwelmed with vaccine deaths. But no matter what I post you're just going to label it a conspiracy theory and ignore it right? So it's a waste of time but here.



You've already gotten the vaccine, so there's no way you'll ever admit that you were wrong because you can't unvaccinate yourself. So you're a slave to ignoring the truth you have no choice.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2022

This funeral director said 95% of deaths he was seeing had the covid jab within 2 weeks of dying.



	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2022

You asked for myocarditis here's a doctor stating 25,000 out of 1 million vaccinated get it.

Before the Covid jabs, 4 in a million Myocarditis cases, afterwards, 25,000 in a million


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 16, 2022)

Whenever someone questions a vaccine, election, or any other matter he/she gets labeled a "denier" or "anti" when in reality it's about verifying and knowing more about it. Those who go straight to labeling people those terms don't really like to have a discussion as they've made their mind up.

What's more, they're unnecessarily rude and hostile when there's no need to and no one had been disrespectful.

Anyway, when I was a teen I used to get my flu shots, but since then I stopped simply because I didn't want it, not that I'm against it. If people want to get vaccinated for everything, sure, go ahead I'm not going to argue against that as everyone does what they want with their body.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 16, 2022)

lol this thread is sad..


----------

